# 41 Chevy



## olmansam (Jan 28, 2016)

Just finished 1st model after being away for about 45 years. Sorry didn't take photos while building. Forgt to put hood in photos


----------



## john65 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice build after quite a break! How did you get the bed to look like real wood?


----------



## olmansam (Jan 28, 2016)

*Bed*

There was a decal of the bed floor. Boards and strips are also molded into the floor under the decal giving it some texture. Thanks


----------



## john65 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have the 41 Chevy pickup kit around here somewhere (The 1st issue). Once I find it It's one I would like to build.


----------



## olmansam (Jan 28, 2016)

I have been out of modeling for about 45 years but it seemed like a very nice kit to me. Everything went together pretty good.


----------

